# Removing decals from Mavic Cosmic Carbones



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

I own a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone clinchers. Has anyone ever safely removed the yellow decals/stickers from these wheels? They are great wheels for what I use them for, but the yellow doesn't match my bike too well.... yes, I'm being serious.  

I'm concerned about damaging the clear coat of the Carbon.... I don't want to try to remove the decals and damage the wheels in the process just because of cosmetics....

I've done a couple of searches, but I haven't found anyone who's actually done this...


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

goaliecyclist said:


> I own a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone clinchers. Has anyone ever safely removed the yellow decals/stickers from these wheels? They are great wheels for what I use them for, but the yellow doesn't match my bike too well.... yes, I'm being serious.
> 
> I'm concerned about damaging the clear coat of the Carbon.... I don't want to try to remove the decals and damage the wheels in the process just because of cosmetics....
> 
> I've done a couple of searches, but I haven't found anyone who's actually done this...


I took the decals off my Ksyriums and Zipps. Run the decal area under hot water before youy peel or the adhesive will be left behind.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

All:

Well, its been over a year since posting this question, and I've finally gotten around to taking the stickers off my cosmic carbones. I did some research, and decided to move forward with suggested method of usitng a hair dryer to heat the decal and then removing/peeling it off. I would NOT recommend this method, as it leaves alot of adhesive behind on the carbon. Honestly, the best way to get these stickers off without any adhesive left behind is to simply pull them off. Pick away at a corner of the decal with your fingernail to get it started, and peel slowly - no adhesive was left behind (for me) .

So, as usual, I overthought and overanalysed the situation - just peel away and enjoy the new look of your carbones!

GO LEAFS GO!


----------

